
The nuclear war America planned to fight over her own cities (2017) - smacktoward
https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2017/05/the-nuclear-war-america-planned-to-fight-over-her-own-cities/
======
Synaesthesia
The development of nuclear weapons is one of the most disturbing developments
in history. I firmly believe we need to get rid of them.

The potential for a nuclear holocaust still very much exist today, our fingers
are poised over the button. It’s a catastrophe waiting to happen.

~~~
devoply
All the countries the US has fucked up in the past few years have not had
nuclear weapons. It's obvious only nuclear weapons can guarantee your national
security against a major superpower. Why would anyone get rid of them when
this is the case? Big or small nuclear weapons protect people from assholes
out to get them for whatever shitty agenda they have concocted. On the other
hand they protect dictatorships and democracies similarly, but better to live
under the foot of a dictator than as a failed US liberation campaign which
potentially kills thousands, maybe hundred of thousands of your citizens,
destroy your economy and way of life, in the name of their liberation and then
hands them over to organizations like ISIS to fuck them up some more.

~~~
adventured
Having nuclear weapons doesn't prevent destabilization tactics, the likes of
which the US and Europe (NATO allies) used to destroy Syria and Libya most
recently. In fact it increases the argument eg the US would then have to
invade urgently to secure the nuclear weapons once destabilization has
occurred. Plans for securing-the-nukes missions exist for countries like
Pakistan and North Korea for example.

Further, the premise of deterrence is shaken when you consider the post 9/11
Pakistan example. The US threatened to 'bomb Pakistan back into the Stone Age'
[1] if they did not comply with US demands in relation to post 9/11 military
action. The US was not deterred by Pakistan having nuclear weapons.

It can also do the opposite of increase dictatorship stability. It increases
the value of taking control of the country if you're an internal revolutionary
group. If you're one of those groups and you topple a Gaddafi or Bashar al-
Assad, or the House of Saud, once they have nukes, you become drastically more
powerful on the world stage. It's a very large incentive to try to overthrow
them. It's potentially a giant lever of power and blackmail.

[1] "President Pervez Musharraf of Pakistan said yesterday that after the
Sept. 11, 2001, attacks the United States threatened to bomb his country if it
did not cooperate with the American campaign against the Taliban in
Afghanistan."

"General Musharraf said the intelligence director had told him that Mr.
Armitage had said: “‘Be prepared to be bombed. Be prepared to go back to the
Stone Age.’"

[https://www.nytimes.com/2006/09/22/world/asia/22pakistan.htm...](https://www.nytimes.com/2006/09/22/world/asia/22pakistan.html)

~~~
Synaesthesia
With regard to Pakistan, the US is in an alliance with the generals who lead
it, and conduct drone strikes against groups in Pakistan. That’s the current
situation.

------
_iyig
This article is about anti-ballistic missiles with nuclear warheads. At peak,
the U.S. was covered by ~265 Nike ABM installations. Some have been preserved
and can be visited today:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nike_missile_sites](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nike_missile_sites)

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_At peak, the U.S. was covered by ~265 Nike ABM installations._

The Nike installations were anti-aircraft, not anti-ballistic missile.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Nike](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Nike)

The Safeguard Program was ABM. Since it was infeasible at the time to directly
strike an incoming ICBM warhead, the interceptor rockets used nuclear
warheads. That way they would only need detonate "close" to the incoming
warhead.

Only one Safeguard site was completed, and it was deactivated after the USA
and the USSR signed an Anti-Ballistic Missile treaty.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safeguard_Program](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safeguard_Program)

~~~
_iyig
Ah, you’re right - I was getting high-speed nuclear bombers confused with
nuclear missiles.

------
nicky19890202
This news is not very reliable, I don't believe it.

